# when did you get your first postpartum period?



## bunny's mama (Nov 19, 2001)

okay, a poll. dd is 13.5 mos. old, still BFing like a newborn (almost!) and i still haven't had my period (counting pregnancy, it'll be 2 years since i've had a period on jan. 26th!)

so how long did you go without your period after you had your babe/s?

if you went 20 months or longer, please say how many months you went.

i'm starting to get a little worried and i just need a reality check.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

whaah - you're just lucky! I heard so many wonderful stories like yours but alas - with Ben and Max I had lochia for 6 weeks and got a period at 8 weeks!! and with Jake I had lochia for 4 weeks and got a period at 12 weeks (got a little break there LOL)


----------



## momacat (Dec 13, 2001)

I got it back at 6 months PP with my daughter.

and 14 months with my twins.

I must admit tht I was bummed both times! I thought for sure, nursing as much as my dd did, I should have gone a year! And while 14 months with the boys seems nice....I was nursing two! I think I should have gone a year. *sigh* Oh well.







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi Momacat! I love your website!!


----------



## Rastamom (Nov 19, 2001)

I didn't vote because I still don't have it back. DD is 15.5 months.

Sweet Bunny's Mama, don't worry. Totally normal!! Lots of people go even more than 2 yrs!!


----------



## LukesMum (Nov 20, 2001)

17 months and like a clock every 20 days since!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

My ds was 18 mo. when I got my 1st period. He weaned himself at 20 mo







. My dear friend, didn't get hers back until her ds was over 2 yo.!

Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

With my first child-he was 27 months.
2nd child-22 months.
3rd child -15 months.
A book called Breastfeeding & Natural Child spacing had a list of 7 things you need to be doing to keep period free for as long as your body lets you!(people are different)
One was a daily nap /nursing your child(you napping along with your child).When I stopped naps due to company with me for a week,I got my period back in 2 weeks.


----------



## momacat (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks flminivanmama!


----------



## Firemom (Nov 21, 2001)

My son weaned at 10 1/2 months and I got it back 3 weeks later.

My daughter who has been nursing for 5 years. Mine returned 2 weeks after I stopped pumping at work. 17 months


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

With most of my kids I got it back at 8.5mo. This time I am still waiting for it to return and the baby is 11mo already. I am hoping it will return soon!


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

I got mine exactly 24 months after the twins were born and got pregnant two weeks later!







:
It took me 18 months to get pregnant with the twins. Go figure.


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

Momacat, I think your site is great, too! I wish I had known about it before I had the twins!


----------



## bunny's mama (Nov 19, 2001)

i wish i could enjoy this infertile time, but dh doesn't trust that i'm not fertile, even tho i haven't had a period ( he thinks it could come on any day and doesn't want ot chance getting pg before we're ready, and before dd is ready), so we're still using the [email protected]&*^g diaphragm for sex. and i hate it.

i guess i won't worry about it til we want to TTC again (in august) so dd will be 22 mos. then. if it doesn't come before thjat i know my homeopath can do it naturally and gently (a friend of mine took sepia and her period returned)

keep the answers coming, i'm really getting comforted here knowing folks have gone longer than me.


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Hey bunny's mama, check this thread out, too!

I wish I'd been like you. 5 months was it for me, but I've heard from several happy moms who went much longer


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I went 21 months with ds, and 16 months with dd.


----------



## teachermom (Nov 21, 2001)

ds...3mo.
dd...15mo.
ds#2...21mo. but I am tandum nursing and I think that helped,it returned 2 weeks after dd night weaned.


----------



## momacat (Dec 13, 2001)

Hi, 3 little birds! Thanks so much!









I have a friend in real life who needed help to conceive...They had tried for almost two years, before conceiving her twins....She nursed them until they were around 25-26 months....A month or two later, she was Pregnant! What a wonderful surprise for them! Her new baby was almost born on the twins third birthday!


----------



## alpinegirl (Dec 11, 2001)

I became pregnant while bf my 1st withOUT ever having a period.
My 1st was 1 yr old when I became preg. I nursed thru the preg. and then tandem nursed, finally got a period when 2nd child was 14 months. So I was period free for nearly 4 years!! Still bf babe #3, period started when he was 27 months!! My midwife told me night time nursing helps keep periods away.


----------



## Deb (Nov 19, 2001)

My periods returned when my son was just about 38 months old - that's right, he was 3yo!!! I had gotten very concerned by the time he turned 3 and sent a note to the Couple to Couple League (www.ccli.org) and asked them if I was normal or if I should be worried about it. They wrote back and told me that, although it was unusual, I was at the high end of the normal range (don't remember how high it goes). Just a couple of months later my first period appeared. My sister went over 2 years (don't remember how many months).

I think there are several factors that determine when our periods return. My friend was nursing far more often than I was and her periods returned when her son was 18 months. It's possible that genetics plays a part in it, since my sister and I both went so long. We don't have any family history of extended nursing (my siblings and I got six weeks each - pretty good for the 60s) so we don't have any way to find out if it runs in our family - until my niece grows up.


----------



## apmommy (Dec 10, 2001)

If your babe is nursing often throughout the night your period will be slow to return, and that is very common. My daughter was 16 mos. when mine returned. She had slowed down on her night feedings only waking acouple times aweek at about 14.5 mos. Enjoy...and think of the money you are saving!


----------



## momacat (Dec 13, 2001)

I feel I have to comment here about the nursing through the night posts......Not everyone who nurses through the night will experience *long* delays in the return of menses. I am a prime example of the early side....My first born stayed latched through out the entire night for just about her first year of life....and I had my period return when she was 6 months old. After my twins were born, I used to nurse them sitting up, all night long in the beginning.....As they grew, they would half sit on each side of me so that they could stay latched through out the night. My period returned at 14 months....and I was actually nursing Three at that point.

I just felt the need to comment here, since not *everyone* is lucky enough to experience such a long delay, even with a lot of night nursing.


----------



## apmommy (Dec 10, 2001)

I didn't mean to speak for *everyone* out there, I guess I should watch how I phrase things. I should have said that I had that experience and she MAY be the same.


----------



## momacat (Dec 13, 2001)

That's okay, apmommy. I just didn't want anyone to feel like they had messed up with night nursing, or that they had been doing it wrong, if they had their cycle return on the early side.


----------



## gigismom (Nov 26, 2001)

I went 22 months with my dd. Since I began again I've been very irregular. I've noticed that if she goes on a nursing spree (especially at night) my period will be a few days late.







:
jen


----------



## cara (Nov 22, 2001)

Jazmonnie, what were the other 7 ways to be period free? I am at 12 months and would love to know . . .thanks.


----------



## PB's Mom (Nov 20, 2001)

Got my period back at 21 months (6 weeks ago). I'm still waiting for the next one. I guess it would be okay if I was pregnant. I wanted 3 years spacing, but I think we're close enough. We'll see what happens.

We're still night nursing and nursing all day. Nothing really changed.


----------



## Little J's Mom (Nov 23, 2001)

Almost 19 months after DD was born for me. It was kinda hard to get back into the swing of things after all that time. Ahh, but such is life.









Love and Best Wishes


----------



## Myboysmom (Nov 19, 2001)

My period returned with the cessation of pumping with all three of my sons.

Oh well. At least I continued to nurse !


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Now if this isn't strange. I just got my period back a couple weeks ago. My ds was 14.5 months. My older ds is 3.5. I had four periods between children so that makes four periods in nearly 4.5 years. Here is the bizarre thing - I got my period back with my second child within two or three days of when I got it back with my first. I guess if nothing else, I'm consistent







.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Dec 9, 2001)

My "monthly friend" returned at 6wks, even exclusively breastfeeding! I was so bummed...


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Wow, that is a bummer! I complained when I got it back at 14 months. I had barely stopped the post-pregnancy bleeding at six weeks.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Dec 9, 2001)

Yeah, my OB's office was oh so helpful. I had just stopped post-partum bleeding and then I had really heavy bright red flow. I called the office to tell them what happened thinking I was bleeding to death. The nurse said, "Er, that's your period". "Are you sure?" I asked, "I am breastfeeding". She said it didn't make a difference, some of us were just 'lucky'.


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 14, 2001)

With the first dd I got it back when she was 16 months old.
With thr second dd I got it back when she was 11 months old.

I would not worry about you period noy coming back yet, I would consider it a blessing.


----------



## paula_bear (Nov 23, 2001)

With my first babe, period returned a few weeks after we stopped BF. With DD, who has nursed strong and steady from the get-go, I got it around her first birthday. I was disappointed, hoping I'd be one of the lucky ones to go 2 yrs! I am now charting my periods with the hope of eventually using this as a birth control method. My first cycle was 43 days, and very strange, but I attribute that to stress.

For the women who aren't willing to rely on BF as reliable birth control, I suggest reading Toni Weschler's book, Taking Charge of Your Fertility. There is a comprehensive section on using FAM while nursing. It sure beats the diaphram. BTW, the typical user failure rate for the diaphram is 18% and I believe that increases after one has had a child. That isn't much better than the withdrawl method, which is 19%. If the rules of FAM are followed, the failure rate should be about 2%, significantly lower than the diaphram. You may want to discuss this w/ DH...


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 14, 2001)

I also have the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It is a great book. Great alternative to the pill, shots, and diaphrams...


----------



## Britt (Nov 19, 2001)

Snickerdoodle -- I can relate. With my first and second I got my period at six weeks, even while exclusively nursing around the clock. When #3 was born I was still nursing #2....and even while tandem nursing, I got my period at six weeks post partum! Ahhhh!!!! Too fertile!!!


----------



## bluemoon (Dec 17, 2001)

haven't gotten it yet! and dd is 20 months


----------



## elainie (Jan 5, 2002)

There seems to be so much variation as to when ladies get their first period back. I had twins the first time in 1991 and got it back when they were almost 3 years old. I then had a son in 1995 and never got it back. When he was 3 and a half years old, I ovulated and got pregnant with my daughter who is now almost 2 years old. I have not had a menstrual cycle since january of 1995! It sounds unreal but is true. I am happy about it though!!
Several factors I feel are responsible for this, I am quite thin, and my children have all been frequent nursers. Some women are more sensitive to the amount and duration of suckling that it suppresses ovulatory function.


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Think of all the money you are saving on tampons!!!







I am waiting for my second one as we speak, I have the feeling it is coming early. I forgot how nice it was not to have to worry about it.


----------



## monpetitfils (Nov 30, 2001)

I got mine back at 7 months PP and ds was still nursing like a newborn -- at least every two hours round the clock. I suppose it's just in the genes.


----------



## NicoleElizabeth (Nov 20, 2001)

I couldn't vote, because I haven't gotten my period back yet -- dd is 16 months old







She does still nurse frequently throughout the night. We use Natural Family Planning, and I feel fairly confident that I will be able to tell when I am ready to ovulate again -- I'm actually seeing some signs of increasing estrogen now. I'm just hoping that it's regular when it does come back! It does make my dh nervous, though -- he is really not ready for another one, and he doesn't fully trust that I'll be able to tell when I'm fertile again. He's just freaked out because we got pregnant the very first time we ever used a fertile day, so he's afraid I'm some sort of fertility goddess, LOL!


----------



## smiley (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm at 23 months and getting a bit frustrated (bc we want another)
It's good to see that other people went even longer -- I actually went to the dr. in august and had a bunch of bloodwork run to make sure everything was okay (and it was)


----------



## NaturalMamma (Nov 22, 2001)

We are certainly in the same boat...I came online to post the same question. My DD will be 15 mos on Jan 16 and there is no sign of "Auntie Flo". So, it's 2 years this month since I used a menstrual pad.

I have to admit that I don't miss it at all b/c I always had bad menstrual cramps the 1st 24 hrs. My DD is a nurse-aholic too (and high needs) so I sometimes think it's nature's way of preventing a sibling from entering the picture now b/c she is very attached to me.

I'm 40 yo so, of course, I'm curious if I'll ever see my period again...or how childbirth/BF has affected it if I do.

Cindi


----------



## Steph C. (Jan 9, 2002)

My Aidan is 31 months and I just got my period back last month. I can't say I missed it though!!


----------



## rsps (Nov 20, 2001)

14 months and counting. But we're night weaning now, so I expect it sometime soon.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 20, 2001)

WAAAAAA
I think mine is starting today for the first time! We nurse all the time. DS takes solids, but I swear he still nurses ever couple of hours and through the night. Was hoping to go longer (he is 8 mos).
Shannon


----------



## Keggie (Dec 3, 2001)

Mine returned when ds was 20 mos, and I really felt my hormones changing... It was intense. It has been 2 mos now and I am just getting used to the period-cycle experience. Did anyone else notice their periods more intensely after bfeeding a long time and then getting them again?


----------



## eirrak (Jan 9, 2002)

I got mine when dd was only 5 months, and i too was upset! My cycle used to run about 27 days, and now i'm four days late.
Is this irregularity common?
Or should I run out and get a pregnancy test?

not panicking as much as my husband...yet...


----------



## autumn (Jan 24, 2002)

our daughter ella is 8m and still no period for me. i wouldn't be shocked if its on its way though, since i've had cramps and bloating. as for forgoing birth control...i was the one who was so nervous about trusting that i was infertile while nursing. we are now not using protection and i am constantly having psychosomatic pregnancy symptoms! in either "natural family living" or in "the baby book" i read that after 6 months nursing is much less reliable as a form of natural birth control. anyone have experience otherwise?

autumn


----------



## LisaD (Jan 21, 2002)

Almost 7 months & no sign of it yet.I have read too that heavy night nursing slows things and also age and those are part of my experience.This was a valuable read for me as most of my friends have long gotten thiers back ( but they also have weaned or night weaned),so I was wondering when?????.I have never gone 4 hours away from or not nursing babe,& ususually not more than 2,so do not know if frequency affects it or not.Seems there is a big variance.

L&L
LisaD


----------



## bunny's mama (Nov 19, 2001)

well, since i started this thread, i thought i'd let y'all know, i got my first postpartum period today (dd will be 15 mos. old in 2 days). the funny thing is that today is EXACTLY 2 years to the day since my last period. weird. i almost forgot how to put a tampon in. LOL.







:


----------



## jazzymom1999 (Jan 26, 2002)

With my first it came back 7 mo. pp even though my dd was nursing a lot and still nursing several times at night.
And I got pregnant at 10 mo.
Now I am tandem nursing a 29 mo. old and 9 mo old and it still has not returned. - could be any day -or maybe I am pregnant again -since we ran out of condoms and the one chance we got in 2 weeks came!


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Autumn,

With both my boys I had several months of sort of feeling like I was going to get my period, but never getting it, before it finally returned. Just a warning, I knew that I was pg with #2 when I felt like I was about two days from my period for a week, but it never came.

As for nursing being reliable birth control after six months, the reasoning that it is not as effective is simply that your first period returns prior to the six month mark it is likely that you didn't ovulate that cycle. Once you hit that six month mark it is much more likely that you will have ovulated first. I know at least four people who got pregnant when their children were seven or eight months old, without ever getting a period first.

Of course my stepsister works with a guy who's wife got pregnant at SEVEN weeks postpartum -- while exclusively breastfeeding. Can you imagine???


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

My son will be 6 months this week, and I got my first pp period today.  Crampy, achey, gassy. . .


----------



## LisaD (Jan 21, 2002)

OOPS! I meant 17 months not 7 with my little night & day HEAVY nurser.My friend got hers back 2 weeks after she night weaned.

LisaD


----------



## barleyhill (Jan 26, 2002)

I can't believe how lucky most people are! I felt like all I did was breastfeed from the moment my daughter was born for the first four months, nights and all, and I still got my period back at 10 weeks.... and we use natural family planning, so it was a good thing we weren't counting on it!!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Just bumping









Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

one period at 18 months then no more for 6 months, onernight nursing heaps all the way!
the good thing about cycles starting up again was losing that dry dry yoni feeling and a firing up of libido


----------



## autumn (Jan 24, 2002)

i was thinking of starting a companion thread and poll to ask about first pp period symptoms. i've had my life's worst cramps and backaches this week...but still no period. ust wondering if this was normal.

beth - thanks for your thoughts. i can't imagine being pg at 7 weeks pp. ah! i was barely ready to even hold hands with my dh at that point!







this is my second month of symptoms...and i actually took a hpt, and it was negative. prolly af on her way, but just taking her time.


----------



## nanamama (Mar 6, 2002)

I am at 23 months and counting... though my son is an avid day and night nurser.


----------



## reverendmother (Jan 3, 2002)

Life is unfair!
I nursed my dd every two hours (or any other time she wanted) awe didn't wean till she was four! My ovulation started at three months on the dot! I thought something was wrong -- heavy cramps (I always cramp during ovulation) -- but it couldn't be my cycle! Surprize! Some people have no luck.


----------



## Cedarah (Mar 6, 2002)

Mine came back at 11 months with a dd who nursed *constantly* all day and night! I was so surprised when it came back -- I'd forgotten all of the symptoms completely. (Make sure you have a pad or tampon in your purse!)


----------



## NicoleElizabeth (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, I've got an update -- dd is 18.5 months old, and I'm pretty sure I just ovulated for the first time -- so I guess it'll be 19 months for me. I'm dreading those cramps, though -- I used to get them so badly! Are two year old tampons still good?


----------



## temama (Feb 17, 2002)

my grandmother-in-law had a baby every 9 months almost on the nose!!!!!! and breastfed everyone of her babes constantly. She had 9 children. Her last two were further apart but she never got her period. I went 12 months each time (have 3) with one & two and praying for pp period now at 7 months. I want more children and want it to come so bad or atleast ovulation to kick in but I have an avid feeder day and night. Any suggestions?????


----------



## damara (Mar 8, 2002)

oh my god i'm so glad i found this thread. i have been freaking out because i haven't gotten my period yet. my son just turned one in feb. i didn't have any one to ask because everyone i knew stopped bf by now. thank goodness i know i'm not alone....


----------



## jaylind (Nov 19, 2001)

eeeyew...gawd...i just got mine today. 11 weeks to the day. *sigh*

with dd i got it at 9 weeks so i guess i'm just lucky this time....








:

jaylind


----------



## e.Rishavy (Mar 17, 2002)

my son is 19mo. still nursing much to both my husband and i. we are definitly enjoying the fact that intimacy is still worry free.

it has been 28 months28 months since my last mense began. so many people who don't know me have told me it's something to be worried about - hahaha hahahaha hahahaha ha.

it just goes to show every body has it's own idea of the reproductive cycle.


----------



## chamonix (Nov 26, 2001)

My period did not return until after my dd's second birthday! I can't remember exactly, but it was right after she turned two years old. She was a constant nurser (and still is, now that she has turned five!)


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

Was hoping for 2 years LOL, but got it when ds was 18mo.


----------



## ponystone (Mar 26, 2002)

I have a 10 month old girl and still haven't gotten a period as yet. Still night feeding. I "think" that I'd like to fall pregnant again soon, but not sure if it will be possible for us as I'm feeding my daughter so much.

Leanne


----------



## acsw (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi,
I can finally answer this thread! I just got my period yesterday. Ds is 17 months old. We want to ttc so I nightweaned him just over 4 weeks ago. When he was going 7 hours at night I had no pd, now that he goes 91/2-10 hours I have it. I chart, too, so I know I ovulated.
Anne


----------



## Rastamom (Nov 19, 2001)

DD will be 19 months this wekend and still no period. It's been 28 months, total. Last period i had was Dec '99!

I have to say, though, I'm sort of hoping to get it back soon because it often improves libido....whic is another thread for another time!


----------



## smiley (Nov 19, 2001)

I can also finally answer this thread! I just got mine last week and ds is 26 months old -- so almost exactly three years w/o a period...it was kind of nice.
But, we're ttc and just nightweaned, and within 2 weeks of starting the nightweaning -- surprise, surprise, there's the period.
However, I've been reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility, and I don't think I ovulated, just bled.
maybe next month.


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I wish I could be as lucky as you.







3mos after 1st two, 9 mos after 3rd but I was tandem nursing and newest is 2 1/2 mos.

I do have a very good friend whose child nurses like a newborn at just over 2 1/2 yo and she still hasn't gottenit back so don't worry, it will come soon enough







.


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

Wow! I am glad to see I fit in with the most of us ebf mammas here! 18 months af came back here


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

First time, I stopped post partum bleeding at about 3 weeks, and got my #$#@ period at 4 weeks. Second time it was 3 months. I was exclusively bfing both times, day and night, and was not impressed!!!


----------



## TupeloHoney (Apr 14, 2002)

Mine returned when dd was 11 months old.

I have had only one cycle and was worried because if I was "running regularly," I would be just over a week late now. I have taken 2 pregnancy tests in the past week :LOL , but both were negative **mixed feelings**. I ran like clockwork before, but I'm guessing it may take awhile to get back to normal.


----------



## mamarain (Nov 20, 2001)

I thought they came back at 14months pp.. i had this light bleeding for a few days, and i was excited!! My body is back!! Well.. that was it, i'm still waiting after 2 months. How irregular can they be? (and i am still nursing like crazy.. so..)


----------



## EllasMama (Nov 20, 2001)

I got mine back at 13 months - on my BIRTHDAY of all days! I was so bummed, what a crappy birthday present!! I very much enjoyed those period-less 22 months....

Carol


----------



## ni nity (Nov 24, 2001)

I got mine back when he was 17 mo old,since it cam eback though its been very unpredicatble and very painful


----------



## LiminalOne (Mar 1, 2002)

9 months here but pretty irregular. still waiting on 2nd period (5 days late) but got a negative HPT this am. better look at that taking charge of fertility book as I'm not ready for more yet...


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

Totally unfair!

Mine started at 6 weeks!! (With a *constantly* breastfeeding babe.) To make it worse, it was only a week after my postpartum bleeding stopped. Arrghhh.. My mom was the same way.


----------



## Queen Gwen (Nov 20, 2001)

With babe#1 it was about 30 months...we had moved twice since she was born and I couldn't remember where I'd dumped the tampons and pads in the new house. What a hoot. With babe#2 it was about 27mos. I was sorta clueless, not expecting it for another couple of months. I remember thinking, "where's this blood coming from? Huh? Do I have hemorrhoids?" Finally I figured out that I'd started my period. After having so few for so many years maybe I should head straight to menopause.


----------



## glorysmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Well I just got it yesterday!
Eden is 7 months old. I figured I was going to get it soon because my body has been feeling different the last month or so. Which is right in line with Eden sleeping about6-8 hours a night and nursing less during the day due to her increased mobility around 6 months. Also we started introducing solids last month. But I don't know if that has anything to do with it because she doesnt' really eat much yet.
So darn I was hoping at least a year! I'd forgotten the menstral blahs. I don't want to do anything but lay around and drink tea.


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Yesterday! Aaargh! Oh well, I guess it puts me back in the 'cycle of life'.







Ds is 11 months and 4 days -- it was bound to happen sooner or later. I guess that means I can start thinking of baby#2! Hmmm. . . .


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

I've read that every body is different and it has more to do with genetic makeup than the actual nursing schedule. With Evan it was the eleventh month I had spotting with regular menses returning month twelve and with Luc nothing yet! He is just now one year old.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Several have posted about irregularity--after my dd #2, now 24 mos. old, I started when she was 13 mos. But the intervals were something like, 56 days, then 45 days, then 38 days, then 35 days, and a few more of longer intervals. About the last four months have been pretty regular, although I was doing extensive travelling last month, and it was not regular--just stress I think. But I know that if she's teething or something, things get weird.


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Got mine after 26 months. Was very happy to be back in the flow (er, sorry...)


----------



## granolamama (Jun 1, 2002)

Right at 20mos for me. Have you read Breastfeeding and family planning? Around 19mos postpartum and wanting my fertility back (looking back, what was the rush?!) I started not lying down for daytime naps with dh, I nursed her in the rocking chair instead. I continued nursing at night, this is the only thing I changed, and I am convinced this is how I got my periods back right the next month.


----------



## barbara (Feb 13, 2002)

I never had a period between my first 2 babies, but I got pregnate when #1 was 24months almost to the day.







After #2 I got my periods back at 21 months and got pregnate when he was 24 months also! It went like this ....I have 7 children all spaced about 2 years and 9 months apart. I often took daytime naps with my nurseling, but not always. We have always had a family bed so they have nursed through the nights and I never pushed solids much, so there you have it! The earliest I got my period back was at 14 months. That was with my last baby and I was 40 when she was born so I think that had something to do with it returning so soon. I know everywoman is different, and I wonder how much diet has to do with it as well? Interesting subject.







and









~edited to correct "The earliest I got my period back was at 14 (not 24) months." oops


----------



## e.Rishavy (Mar 17, 2002)

just an update - ds has been night weaning for 5m so exactly 31m and 28d from the begining of my last mense I have once again joined the reproductive cycle. In some ways I have mourned knowing that my child has grown but rejoiced knowing that soon I may bring another into our lives.


----------



## hydrangea (Jun 5, 2002)

Exactly 9 months for both dds, and nothing really changed around then. I still nursed around the clock, and neither of them would even take much in the way of solids until they were over 1 year. I was really upset after the first one, because things I had read made it sound as if getting your period meant you weren't doing things right, and I was doing everything it says to do in that book.

One thing I have heard is that weight can have something to do with it. Thinner mamas may take longer to get their periods than heavier ones. It didn't really work for me though. I was pretty skinny when my first was 9 months and weighed 40 pounds more when the second was 9 months.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I just got mine, after only 6 months!

I'm glad all systems are back to normal, even though it means I'll have to be more careful about birth control now.

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Well, I never GOT my postpartum period!







When my child was about 20 months old, and still nursing!, I found out I was pregnant again! I had no warning menses... but when I was sick for a week and it wasn't getting better, I knew!
So, if I go the NEXT 20 months without a period nursing #2, I will have had NO PERIOD for over five years!


----------



## eliv (Jul 7, 2002)

Eight months, here...it was a big surprise! Just got home from a LLL meeting (where I had been bragging about STILL not having my period back, lol!) and walking down the hallway I suddenly felt a warm river down my leg!! THAT will teach me to brag:LOL


----------



## Sahara (Nov 28, 2001)

15 months and counting. I have been anxious about whether or not I will ever ovulate again. It seemed like it was too easy to get pregnant the first time, it can't go that smoothly two times in a row. Always something to worry about....







:


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Bumping









Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## 4syd (Jun 20, 2002)

I can't vote yet, either. My dd is almost 16 months and no signs of Aunt Flow here. Yay! I'm loving it, but we're ready to ttc so I'm almost hoping to start again soon.

A little off the subject but . . .
I just found this group and I absolutely love it! Seems like I've finally found some like-minded women to communicate with. This is my first post, but I hope to become more active here.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Welcome 4syd!!!

Glad to have you here! Please feel free to introduce yourself here too over at "Please to Meet You".

Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## Ivanhoe (Apr 11, 2002)

Mine returned when I stopped pumping, some days after 12 months.


----------



## hasnoptnce (Jul 1, 2002)

My dd was 22 months when it came back, and I realized immediately that I didn't miss it!! And to add to my misery, the tampons I used had stopped being manufactured during my absense!! Oh the injustice!! lol


----------



## Chloe (Aug 13, 2002)

: I was breastfeeding exclusively, and mine came back when ds was about 3 months old. I felt robbed! Breastfeeding is supposed to keep AF away!!!







It was exactly one year since I had AF. Thanks for returning!!!







: I breastfed my son until he weaned himself at about 16 months.

Now that I am pregnant again, I haven't had one since February 2002, and I hope it's a long time this time!!!!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Bumping.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

With dd1, it came back when she turned 4 months when, can you believe it, she began sleeping through the night







. Dd2 is another story, she nurses around the clock, she is 11 months, and no sign of AF!


----------



## Louise (May 23, 2002)

With my first two boys "it" returned around the eight month mark. My youngest son is 16 mos now and still no menses!! It is great! This is a dangerous and very furtile time of the year and aunt flow can stay away a long time! I figured out the other day that within the last six years I have had only eight periods!!! It will be wierd to get back into the "flow" of things....


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I have a question for you all; when did you get your second postpartum period? I got my first when dd was 6 mo but now she's 8 mo and it hasn't come back. (I'm not pg.)


----------



## starlyn77 (May 29, 2002)

I have NOT seen AF in over 5 years!

I got pregnant before AF returned... twice! I still have not seen AF since about February 1997!

I gave birth to my DD#1 in Nov 1997.
I conceived DD#2 early in 1999 without a sign of AF (when baby was 1 1/2).
DD#1 weaned herself at 20 months of age when I was 5 months pregnant for DD#2.
I gave birth to DD#2 in Dec 1999.
I conceived DD#3 early in 2001 without a sign of AF (when baby was 1 1/2).
DD#2 weaned herself at 20 months of age when I was 5 months pregnant for DD#3.
I gave birth to DD#3 in Jan 2002.
I am currently nursing DD#3 who is now 8 months of age and I now have a tubal so I don't think I'll get pregnant while nursing this child!


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

i just wanted to point out that "exclusive breastfeeding" doesn't just mean no formula, but also no pacifiers. babies need to comfort suck as well as nurse for food in order to suppress ovulation. also, in order for the lactational amenorrhea method to be effective, your baby needs to nurse AT LEAST every 4 hours during the day and AT LEAST every 6 hours at night.

i can't vote yet! we are 3 weeks shy of her first birthday and no signs of impending ovulation or any bleeding at all. woohoo! i'm kind of ready for fertility to return because i miss having "sexy" feelings on a regular basis. ah well, what can you do but trust in the grand plan?


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

My ds was 26 months old! Old enough to be sent into the other room to "find things" while I managed quick tampon changes! I'm not ready to explain this one yet!! How do you all handle this? We co-sleep and he had slept more hours in a row for a few nights in a row shortly before my period returned. The thing I notice the most? the bloated feeling and losing the "flat boy's tummy" I had after the pregnancy weight disappeared!!!


----------



## lukemom (Oct 11, 2002)

I got mine back just after 18 months, with pms the day before like NEVER before! I was so evil to the guys who were installing a new heating system in my house, that I went to the basement and announced to them that I had just gotten my first period in 27 months and didn't that just make everything so clear!? They just looked at me really weird, and then didn't look me in the eye again for the rest of the time they were here. Oh, and I also cried my eyes out on a not-so-close friend and revealed every imperfection in my marriage. Try not to do this as I still wish I could take it all back!


----------



## LittlebitsMommy (Feb 24, 2003)

I got mine back when Littlebit was 17 months old.I still only have one about every 50-60 days.


----------



## Nursingnaturalmom (Jan 1, 2003)

I voted 8-11 months. I got my first period when Peyton was 8 months and slept through the night. Then she did the same thing a couple months later.

I have had only 2 cycles since she was born and she just turned 11 months old. Not pregnant as I tested to be sure. Plus I am not vomiting (was on zofran the whole pg with both my kids). Just lucky here


----------



## mom2kam&jeni (Mar 3, 2003)

I got mine back at 13 mths and then got pg before I had the 2nd. So far I have not ha danything since her birth and I don't miss it one teensie bit!


----------



## zzmommy (Feb 6, 2002)

At 25 months pp, my ds was still nursing all day and strarting to go 3 hours at night, and I ovulated and got pregnant with dd, who is now 4 months old, without ever having a period - hurray! I wonder how long you can go with ebf and spacing kids a few years apart to not have a period.javascript:smilie('







')
thumbs up


----------



## ParkersMama (Jan 29, 2003)

I got mine back at about 13 months, and it was really light. Since then, I've had them about once a month and they've been EXTREMELY heavy and long. Almost makes me want to get pregnant just to avoid all of this!!


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

I was sooooo devastated when I did! I cried for two days. My poor husband tried to be sympathetic....all I was was pathetic.







:

Have a good night!


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Two weeks after my ds turned 24 months I got my first pp period. Now it's TTC time!


----------



## Beth-TX (Jun 11, 2002)

I got my first period 22 mo pp. I then got pregnant on my very next cycle! So, at this rate, I'll end up having 1 period over a total of 5+ years, assuming this next baby nurses as long as Ava did.

peace, Beth


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Dd#1--(not co-sleeping) on her first birthday!

Dd#2--18 mos pp.

Ds--2 years pp


----------



## myfreckleface (Apr 21, 2003)

.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

The first time my period returned at 22 or 23 months and I was pregnant right after DD's second birthday (I had one period). Now at 14 months PP, I am still waiting. We are done so I want AF to stay away but I keep getting cramps, bloating, breast pain that cycles every month or so but doesn't result in a period. I am heavier by 5 lbs (119 now) this time so that may be making my cycle "do something" sooner- but I don't know WHAT it is doing..







:


----------



## dandelions2 (Feb 18, 2003)

I got my period back the day dd turned three months! I knew it was coming cause I had lots of mucus a few weeks before. Someone from CCLI suggested that I nurse her more to try to keep it away, but she was already nusing just about every 20 minutes! I couldn't imagine nursing her more than that - she'd never latch off! I didn't ovulate with my first PP period, but did the next month. I only had 8 periods and then got pregnant again. DD is still nursing and I'm pretty sure she won't wean, so hopefully with nursing two it will stay away longer, but I doubt it. I think it is genetic. My mom followed those 7 rules to keep hers away and she never made it to 3 months PP. She was jealous that I went so long. We are just super fertile women, I guess.

Patti


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

DD#1 I got IT about 8 weeks, and dd was ALWAYS nursing day and night until weaned at 23 months. And I got to take naps with her most everyday.

DD#2 IT came back about 5 months. I am really messed up though because AF comes from between 24 and 40 days! It also took quite awhile to stop bleeding from the birth and then after I got done with that whenever dh and I got together I would start bleeding again for about 5 days after. Mw said I must have a yeast infection and so I treated for that and got rid of it. I never got to nap with this baby as dd had stopped taking naps. :-(

I am 5'8" 110 lbs, so I am very underweight, have been my entire life and it does not bother AF's regularity.


----------



## laurasmom (Jul 10, 2002)

I got mine back at 29 mos. While it was nice to have it absent, I was getting a little concerned when it didn't come back because I wanted to conceive again soon. At 28 mos I contacted Dr. Newman, wondering if it was the frequency of nursing, or the duration of each session that affected ovulation, and he said it's unusual for a mother to go even as long as I did without getting a period, but that even if the child was nursing 24 hrs a day, I would still get my period back eventually. And he was right, one month later!

He also said it was rare to ovulate before you get a period. It happens, but he said he wouldn't count on it or try to figure it out.

I got a lot of info and stats from the Couple to Couple League's book The Art of Natural Family Planning which gave a bell curve graph of when one got their period back. Depends on nursing pattern, of course, but also depends on person.

Not to worry!

PS- if you're sick of always using the diapragm, you might want to look into the Fertility Awareness Method which means looking at your temp, vaginal discharge and/or cervical position to help you determine when you're ovulating. Then you can have sex without protection on the days you're sure you're not ovulating. Pardon me in advance if you already know about this, or use it, or don't want to


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

I couldnt nurse DS.. he had muscle tone problems.. but I exclusevely pumped 2 months.. then for 2 more weeks pumped & suplimented .. bad choice.. I started thinking I wouldnt pump at night cause I was only getting 3 hours sleep at the most.. & by 2 1/2 months couldnt pump anymore







& got my AF back at about 4 months after birth

with my DD .. i had no AF untill she was 12 1/2 months.. it was niccccccccccce. I still have it very irreguraly


----------



## 3cutiepies (Mar 18, 2003)

16 months and still no AF! I am LOVING it!
However, I do have PMS symptoms and have since about 12 months pp.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

You lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, girl!!!!!!
I want another baby so badly, sometimes it hurts! Money is an issue, as well as housing space. We already have a 36 month old and an 18 month old in our bed.







I'm sure you're having the time of your life with your little ones. Much love!!!


----------



## ellery (Apr 24, 2003)

8 months and counting as soon as im done bf im going onthe shot to prevent it and i dont want another for at least 3 years


----------



## rlyates (Oct 6, 2002)

I still hadn't gotten mine at 24 and 1/2 months when i found out i was preg with #3! Midwife asked when last period was and it was in 2000! WOW! over 3 years and no menses! I must credit Couple to Couple League's book Breastfeeding and Natural Child Spacing!!


----------



## Zoe's Ya ya (Aug 6, 2002)

Still nursing 24month old dd and waiting for my period to return. We would like to get pregnant again in the next 6 months if possible and I am beginning to worry (just a little). It took a year of trying the first time. But you never know, every time can be different. There are some wonderful herbs out there to aid in balancing your cycle, increasing fertility, and so on. Talk to a registered homeopath about what you are worried about. Everyone responds to these differently as well. Just a suggestion, I am trying it too.


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

I voted 3 months, but with dd it was 10 months... ds 3 (the baby). But he was sleeping 7-9 hours EARLY now AF is gone away again because he is up every 1-3 hours


----------



## gcopeley (May 3, 2002)

With my 1st boy I got my period at 4 months. I had been hoping nursing twins I would get it later. I am up nursing anywhere between 8 to 4 times a night and they try a bite of solid food every once in a while. They are both around 16 pounds and just turned 6 months old. I just got my period yesterday! I guess twice the baby meant I got to hold off a few extra months. Cramps and twins suck


----------

